# any groups in fort lauderdale florida ?



## sftl39 (Oct 13, 2008)

or miami or any where in dade or broward county ill even drivre to palm beach :lol


----------



## Viktoriya (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, you can join the meetup group that provides some tools and strategies to better cope with anxiety.

http://www.meetup.com/SouthFloridaAnxiety/


----------

